# Bell Training, anyone?



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I have read somewhere about a puppy being trained to ring a bell when he wants to go out. It would be a great solution for us, because of the layout of the house. I was wondering if anybody had used this method, and what kind of bell would be suitable for a puppy to ring (my imagination has been working overtime on this one!)


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

I tried bell training, but it didn't really work cuz jersey would ring it every second to go out and play rather than potty. If your door goes straight out into your yard and is small and fully fenced and you can easily keep and eye on her out there then that wouldn't be a problem. I used one of those hotel bells and jerseyy would hit it with his paw, but you can also hang one for them to hit with their nose. Good luck!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks Liz - I am thinking about trying it out. I am lucky enough to be able to open the back door and let Teddy out - (thanks to the amount of work my husband put in fencing the whole back garden!) so it might work for us. I will post again later with an update. It should be fun tryingto train him anyway LOL


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Ya, it definately works so if you have the right yard for it it should work perfectly! Good luck!


----------



## Bogart (Oct 9, 2010)

I heard bell training works for other dogs... someone I know has a Labrador and was able to train him to ring a bell. Basically, he was a stay at home dad and took his lab out and rang a bell whenever he did his business. Eventually the lab associated the bell with "business time." I haven't tried it with my cockapoo, but it's worth a shot!


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

We had great success with bell training with Benny. When he was a puppy, every time we'd take him outside we'd ring the bell. Over time he learned to ring the bell when he had to go out.

I have to be honest, he did take advantage of it for a little while. He'd ring the bell when he just wanted to go out and play, but after a few months he stopped that. Now he only rings the bell when he _really_ has to go. Otherwise he'll just bark at us.  But we take him out often enough that he doesn't really need the bell anymore. We just use it now to get him to go outside when he's being stubborn about going outside. He still responds to it if we ring it.


----------



## emandbri (Jan 14, 2011)

We bought bells that you hang on the door at wal-mart and have been ringing it every time we let him out for 6 months and he still won't get it. We've tried treats, cheese, etc and he just won't ring it. We have watched my parents' dog, a Jack Russel, 3 times in the last 6 months for a total of 7 days and he now rings the bell.


----------



## melbry85 (Oct 24, 2010)

We have used a bell with Bella and it has worked great. We hung it on the door and she hits it with her nose....she does hit a couple of times so she can just go out bit you kind of figure out what is real and what is not.


----------



## sonsie74 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm going to try bell training. Frannie is doing a really good job with house training after only a week and a half - her accidents are only when I didn't realize she went into the kitchen because she needed to go out (sometimes it's only like 20 minutes between) and when she's upstairs because she can't get down the stairs yet to go to the kitchen. I have trouble finding a strand of bells so, I ordered bells from poochie bells online.


----------

